# Muscle research problems?



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I know this type of post has been put up a few times but is anyone else finding muscle research has gone AWOL?

Order placed 5th Jan- no email stating dispach date recieved.

Email sent last week and week before- no preply.

Not to diss the guy as I've found it good service before but to dissapear is annoying and not acceptable. Any one else found this?


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> I know this type of post has been put up a few times but is anyone else finding muscle research has gone AWOL?
> 
> Order placed 5th Jan- no email stating dispach date recieved.
> 
> ...


What did you buy mate i know a diff site that sells simular stuff and they are very good and ganna mention them to paul g.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> What did you buy mate i know a diff site that sells simular stuff and they are very good and ganna mention them to paul g.


Melanotan...and other stuff. not a small amount of money either!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

having same problem 2 weeks since order, going on hols in 2 weeks so need it now wont reply to my mails either


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

got an email sayin...

having problems with the system. Be in touch soon.

??


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've still recieved no word from muscle research.

Order placed one month ago- no confirmation of order or explanation of any problem.

So, their service is out of order it seems.

MODS- in light of this I think their position as a board sponsor should be re adressed.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Sent an email after my rant above and informed them that I'd posted here about the poor service would inform my credit card company to retrieve the payment.

got an email back soon after apologising, saying package was posted and that it contained some goodies.

Better be frickin IGF!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am dying to try that PT-141, too bad my chick is going through menopause


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

There have been a few threads lately about the lack of service from MR. I don't think i'll be using them myself unless they sort themselves out


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I have still heard nothing i will be trying to get my money back


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> There have been a few threads lately about the lack of service from MR. I don't think i'll be using them myself unless they sort themselves out


Know any good sites for MTII mate? Preferaly in blighty.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

www.innovative-research-uk.com good site mate and apparently a board sponser


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Stock Market? WTF?


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Stock Market? WTF?


????


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> Know any good sites for MTII mate? Preferaly in blighty.


www.melanogold.co.uk


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I received an email from MR yesterday telling me my mt11 was in my country, checked the traking and apparently its in Austrailia not very helpful when i live in uk


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> www.innovative-research-uk.com good site mate and apparently a board sponser


I got scammed by them last year. apparently they have new owners now though.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

miller25 said:


> I got scammed by them last year. apparently they have new owners now though.


I am waiting for some albuterol to come through will be p*ssed if i get scammed too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

www.innovative-research-uk.com i have not heard good things about this company mate i would steer clear.

Omega do the MTII you could try them...


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> www.innovative-research-uk.com i have not heard good things about this company mate i would steer clear.
> 
> Omega do the MTII you could try them...


crap didnt know that i spoke to paul g and he said they were a site sponser so i assumed they were ok. well ill find out in a few days if my package arrives or not. cheers for the heads up.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yours might arrive some people say they have recieved goods from them, I never did though


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Aren't they the lot that got busted in Milton Keynes?

If so they are no longer a sponser and their Website doesn't work by the looks of things.


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

i never recieved my order as well..but they damn sure took the money though..piece of **** that they are


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

At the time innotive approached me they were fine, but they have not been an advertiser since December 2007

Im sorry that things may have changed or not gone well on your order, but you must appreciate that I cannot contact suppliers/sponsors on a daily basis to make sure things are going well, etc.

Im looking into the problems with MR at the moment - It may be that I pull them from sponsoring UKM because of the problems and I have also not had any reply to my emails.

Please be sure you read the rules here particully in this case under section 2.

If you dont agree to any of the rules, then dont come back.


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

I got an email from MR today..apoligized for the delay and said package was mailed today with extra goodies to make up for it.. ill keep you updated..today is Feb 12th


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

ZAMBON said:


> I got an email from MR today..apoligized for the delay and said package was mailed today with extra goodies to make up for it.. ill keep you updated..today is Feb 12th


Package arrived on Monday with an extra PT141 and an IGF thrown in.

As much as it pains me, I cant help but being pleased!


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Package arrived on Monday with an extra PT141 and an IGF thrown in.
> 
> As much as it pains me, I cant help but being pleased!


 glad to hear it bud..will post up when mine arrives..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gotta know the PT-141 deal..........................

I would love to order it but I have nothing to use it on


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I have had an email from MR this morning.

He apologies for any delays in orders and assures me that all orders will be completed and any orders that were delay will recieve a free product in there order.

Cheers


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

UK Muscle said:


> At the time innotive approached me they were fine, but they have not been an advertiser since December 2007
> 
> * Im sorry that things may have changed or not gone well on your order, but you must appreciate that I cannot contact suppliers/sponsors on a daily basis to make sure things are going well, etc.*
> 
> ...


Paul, Im sorry mate, I really like this board and is only one of two I post on reguarly but as you have taken them on as a sponsor I feel that it is up to you to make sure that they behave and do not con some of the members out of their hard earned £, Ive just seen a post stating that a member did not recieve any notification, even 4 weeks after ordering from them.

IMO, yes, you can't be held responsible for the way they act, BUT, you do hold some bargaining power with them, in the way of threatening to take down their banner if they do not operate like they should, fair fvks, if its an isolated incident then its more than likely a one off, but from this thread it looked like a more widesperead problem tbh.

I think they need their pants taking down and smacked ar$es all around I reckon. JMO though, I appreciate you've said your doing something about it.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

pauly7582 said:


> Package arrived on Monday with an extra PT141 and an IGF thrown in.
> 
> As much as it pains me, I cant help but being pleased!


Damn wish I had placed an order same time.


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

Package arrived today..also had extra igf vial thrown in for the delay..


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have now received my order and have had a few emails he is going to make it up to me next order so am happy now


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry to post on an old thread but does anybody know if mr are still having problems?

any body orderd off them recently?


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> www.innovative-research-uk.com i have not heard good things about this company mate i would steer clear.
> 
> Omega do the MTII you could try them...


Scammers these guys, they were on another board and binned because of that.


----------

